# Fastback Question



## TheFizzer (Oct 16, 2020)

So someone on here is saying this is a repop and I’m not a muscle bike guy but am almost positive  they never reproduced the Fastback.


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 16, 2020)

You are correct, there was not a reproduction Fastback, so that is an original frame. But they might be saying it has been repainted/restored, it looks like it has been repainted.


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 16, 2020)

I looked at your other pictures, I stumbled on to the For Sale post. I think there were some great parts on that bike for the price. Heck that little bell is a $100 all day on eBay. That was a fair price for the bike, restored or not.


----------

